
Show HN: My heart rate monitor app - desmondyip1978
Hi all, I am here to promote my new Heart Rate Monitor app. https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;store&#x2F;apps&#x2F;details?id=com.supersimpleapps.heart_rate_monitor_newui
Feature List: [<i>]Read your heart rate using the camera of your phone accurate and instantly
[</i>]suggest your fitness level based on your heart rate
[<i>]If you are in exercising, it suggest your workout intensity level by your heart rate
[</i>]record and display your heart rate history nicely with list and graphs.
It is based on my previous heart rate monitor application which has now 10K - 50k of downloads. Thanks to the comment and helps from redditors, I made a new application with the user interface redesigned.
This heart rate monitor are suitable for people who are care a lot of their health condition or in need to monitor their heart rate regularly. It can suggests you fitness level information. Recent studies shows a higher heart beat rate in rest mode may be link to a higher risk of heart diseases e.g heart attack. And the better shape you are, the slower your heart beat rate (but not extremely low) will be in rest mode.
It is also very suitable for people would like to measure their workout intensity. It is perfect for High Intensity Interval Training (HIIT). HR Monitor shows your exercise intensity level calculated based on your personalized maximum heart rate zone. And shows you which heart rate zone you are in - &quot;Recovery Zone&quot;, &quot;Fat-Burning Zone&quot;, &quot;Target Heart Rate Zone&quot; and the &quot;High Intensity Zone&quot;.
This application out - performs other application for it&#x27;s capability to provide accurate reading throughout the highly diversified or fragmented android phones. Please try.
Here is the video to the comparison of the application vs actual pulse meter. You can see that the heart beat rate taken of both device is almost the same. https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=GE9bNTd3ImE
======
jackychow1111
The interface seems great

